# WinMX 3.0 Beta 5



## goela (26. März 2002)

Kann mich seit ca. zwei Tagen nicht mehr bei WinMX einloggen! Hat jemand die selben Probleme?


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

vieleicht server down kannst ja mal probiern reinstallen oder gehts mitlerweile?


----------



## goela (10. April 2002)

Inzwischen ist es wieder gegangen. Ich hatte auch schon vermutet, dass der Server down war!
Doch seit zwei Tagen kann ich wieder nicht mehr verbinden. Mal die neuste Version Beta 8 installieren!
Beim Morpheus musste man ja auch die neuste Version installieren, damit man wieder online gehen konnte! Bei WinMX vermute ich dies aber nicht!


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

mal schaun.... ich saugs mir daheim auch!


----------



## goela (10. April 2002)

Habe festgestellt, dass es wohl doch an der veralteten Beta-Version gelegen hat.
Nach der Installation der neuen Beta-Version 8 konnte ich mich sofort wieder einloggen. Zu Testzwecken habe ich die Beta-Version 6 noch auf dem Rechner gelassen. Mit dieser Version konnte ich mich nicht mehr einloggen!

Also wieder was gelernt!


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

na dann fröhliches saugen!


----------



## goela (11. April 2002)

Schon geschehen!!!


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

ich hoff wir reden beide vom selben! *AusDemInternetDatenSAUGEN*


----------



## DarkLordSilver (24. April 2002)

*wiederauflebenlass*

naja ich hab da auch sone prob middem winMX....ich hab zwar n server bzw eine verbindung.........aber wenn ich dann was suche steht einfach unten in deer zeile  

waiting for reply.........


und er wartet und wartet........aba nicht geht! 

was tun? 

ach ja und was ist mit angefangene files.....wie kann ich die fertigsaugen und wie mache ich es das die playlist nicht immer verschwindet!?!?!


----------



## goela (29. April 2002)

Die Meldung kenne ich auch! Meist breche ich die Suche ab und versuche es erneut! Dann klappts! Habe so dass Gefühl, dass WinMx erst ne Weile benötigt um richtig in "Gang" zu kommen!

Angefangene Dateien einfach mit Replay fortführen (natürlich vorher selektieren).
Abgebrochene Downloads am besten mit AutoReplay markieren, dann erscheinen diese automatisch beim nächsten Aufstarten von WinMX.


----------



## DarkLordSilver (30. April 2002)

hey cool das muss ich gleich mal ausprobieren



p.s. olé gölä hehe das isch ä geilä siech


----------



## goela (15. Mai 2002)

.... WinMX 3.1 ist jetzt erhältlich ....


----------



## DarkLordSilver (16. Mai 2002)

jop mein kollege ht mir schon vorgeschwärmt wie schnell es sei...


----------

